# burnabol phoenix



## rubia (Sep 19, 2015)

hi my partner is a 44 year old who has just stared the burnabol and is taking 1 mil 3 times a week he was taking nap 50 but was getting Hart burn so stopped . I'm looking to find out more about this burnabol stuff and what it will do to him and what I should look out for . I think one of the reason s he is taking these extremes is to preform better in bed and stay erected which I do worry about could you pleas be kind with you comments and thank you for your help ..


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

To perform better in bed ? steroids wont be worth it to perform better in bed.

This stuff has some nasty side effects, and i would really not recommend it for f**k usage.
Why isent he using somthing like normal testosterone ?
Besides, the prolactin from trenbolone can actually give u a little silly dick for a period.


----------



## rubia (Sep 19, 2015)

We thank you for you're comment but actually he has a supper size dick and I said I think that might be the reason .

But what's more I really wanted to know what I should look out for when he takes this stuff and what it does to him and does it harm him and what should he do when taking it and last of all do you store it in the fridge thank s


----------



## Caduceus (Sep 20, 2015)

Firstly it contains the following ingredients: Testosterone Propionate, Trenbolone Acetate, and Drostanolone Propionate - 50mg of each.

The effect of the various components vary:

Testosterone propionate has the following side effects;

Estrogenic (female hormone) side effects of Testosterone:

The primary side effects of Testosterone Propionate surround its ability to aromatize into Estrogen. Testosterone itself possesses a moderate level of Estrogenic activity - it holds a moderate affinity to bind to the aromatase enzyme (the enzyme responsible for the conversion of Testosterone into Estrogen). Because of that, a moderate level of aromatization is expected from Testosterone use. Most commonly causes breast development (gynaecomastia)

Water Retention:

This side effect stems from increased estrogen levels.
Increased blood pressure:
This is a result of water retention. Prolonged high BP increases risk of heart disease, stroke, kidney damage, blindness.

Gynecomastia (aka Gyno / Bitch tits):

Gynecomastia is the abnormal development of breast tissue in males. Enlargement of the breast tissue is associated with increased estrogen levels.

Androgenic Side effects of Testosterone:

Testosterone androgenic side effects have more to do with the fact that Testosterone is converted into stronger and more potent androgen Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) by the 5-alpha reductase (5AR) enzyme.

The 5-alpha reductase enzyme is present in large amounts in certain tissues, such as the scalp, prostate, and the skin. When Testosterone reaches these tissues, it undergoes a high rate of reduction into its more potent androgenic metabolite DHT. It is DHT that is responsible for the greater severity of androgenic side effects.

Hair Loss:

This side effect is completely dependent on the individual's genetic predisposition. If there are no bald men in your family, this will not be an issue for you. If male pattern baldness runs in your genes you will lose your hair anyway, but testosterone supplementation might speed up the process.
Oily skin:

Acne:

Oily skin in turn increases chances of pore clogging and formation of Acne. To some extent this can be countered by the use of Nizoral 2% shampoo, where its active ingredient Ketoconazole acts as a topical DHT blocker in skin and scalp, effectively reducing the probability of androgens triggering male pattern baldness as well as acne breakouts caused by increased oily skin. Acne are usually cleared with the discontinuation of steroids not very long after the discontinuation of the testosterone cycle.

Agression:

Studies have shown clear associations between testosterone and aggression. *Roid rage* a type of impulse control - tendency to overreact to an event that normally wouldn't set you off.

Shrinkage of testicles:

When external testosterone is supplemented our natural testosterone production is lowered. The testicles stop producing testosterone because there is plenty of it from external sournce. As a result they temporarily shrink. Once the use of external testosterone comes to an end the natural testosterone production is gradually restored and testicles return to their full size.
Decreased Libido:

While supplementing with Testosterone, men often notice a hightened libido (sex drive). Likewise they notice a decrease of libido during the period when testosterone supplementation has ended and before natural testosterone production is restarted again (with clomiphene citrate or HCG). This can lead to Erectile dysfunction and psychological issues around same.

Dronsanolone Side Effects


heightened self esteem -aggressive behaviour, "roid rage."
deeper voice
darkening and thickening of body hair
increased hemoglobin (red blood cell count) which can lead to strokes/ blood clots

Generally all illicit steroids have the potential to cause serious or permanent side effects. It really just a matter of time. Steroid abuse can lead to ;

Cancer - Brain, Liver, Breast, Prostate, Testicular

Liver damage/ failure

cardiac faulire/ myocarditis

acne, skin infections

permanent damage to the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis which are the organs responsible for controlling our bodies hormones. The best advice is for your partner/ husband to see a doctor or other medical professional to sort out his problems. Hope this helps!


----------



## Caduceus (Sep 20, 2015)

These website smight also help you out:

http://www.drugabuse.gov/publications/research-reports/anabolic-steroid-abuse/what-are-health-consequences-steroid-abuse

http://www.ipedinfo.co.uk/index.html


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I doubt he has a bigger dick than mine .


----------

